
LinkedIn to Buy Online Education Site Lynda.com for $1.5B - brandonlipman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/09/linkedin-to-buy-online-education-site-lynda-com-for-1-5-billion/#.yvoxvk:0NHV
======
brandonlipman
This is incredible - LinkedIn is moving into content and now into training. I
cannot wait to see how they integrate this with the existing LinkedIn
platform.

